# Please help me



## 22833 (Apr 3, 2005)

I always get a water feeling between by butt cheeks when I get nerves or anxious. It feels like a small hole on the side of my cheek opens and let's stuff out. It does not smell very go ether. I take a lot of Imodium. Could this be a side effect? Does anyone else get this? Please help.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

hmm...maybe it is sweat? people sweat when they are nervous? I don't think this is a side effect of imodium...have a read of the information that comes with it and see.If it doesn't really smell then i would think it is sweat.im quite stumped though.Nikki


----------



## KCTony7 (Jan 18, 2004)

I experience a similar sensation. When I get really nervous or anxious, I get a moist, almost sweaty feeling down there, and when I wipe its just a little damp but clear.I've come to the conclusion its just sweat from being nervous and nothing more.


----------

